#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Grid Bar questions

## Decatur Chamber

I have made a spreadsheet and saved it. I copied it to make more pages, but the grid lines are not the same width, and I can't remember how to make them uniform.

----------


## mrice

Select all the cells using the button just up and left of cell A1 and adjust the width of any row or the height of any column - all the rest should then follow.

----------

